# Our Handsome Boy



## Mr.Photo (Mar 27, 2021)

Out testing my recently acquired used (new to me) Nikon D800 with a couple different lenses and grabbed these two shots of our handsome man Sequoia.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 28, 2021)

He is a handsome chap.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 29, 2021)

Money well spent, I think. Nice shots and yes, a handsome chap.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 1, 2021)

Nice dog.....


----------



## Winona (Apr 1, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nevermore1 (Apr 1, 2021)

He's adorable!  Mine won't sit still long enough for me to get any decent photos of her. [emoji38]


----------



## Mr.Photo (Apr 2, 2021)

Nevermore1 said:


> He's adorable!  Mine won't sit still long enough for me to get any decent photos of her.



My method for my Huskies is to let them run around for about 10 minutes to get the initial excitement of going outside out of their system.  After that it's just waiting patiently and snapping photo's as they walk around and do their thing.  Huskies are an inquisitive breed and if they think they hear or see something they will stop and stare which is a great opportunity to get the "posed" shots like I got above.  It's almost a bit like being a wildlife photographer, where you can wait for long periods for just the right angle and pose when an animal pauses to check it's surroundings.  Except in this case you can repeat the scenario again and again until you get that one moment.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 2, 2021)

Gotta love those eyes!


----------



## weepete (Apr 2, 2021)

Meh


----------

